# FiOS MicroDuct, any use?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

To my knowledge, micro duct is fabricated to have a natural bend radius to accommodate single node fiber. You install any fiber?


----------



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> To my knowledge, micro duct is fabricated to have a natural bend radius to accommodate single node fiber. You install any fiber?


Nope! I could squeeze some #12's in it tho :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JLA said:


> Nope! I could squeeze some #12's in it tho :thumbup::thumbup:


That stuff is barely bigger than RG6. That would be a real trick. If you have the space, I'd stack it someplace if you ever get a little fiber job. Chances are, you won't be the guy pulling the fiber anyhow, and that micro duct won't suit the fiber guy. Only Verizon has the guts to use that wee stuff. The rest of the low voltage guys are pussies, and they want freaking huge conduits for a strand of fiber. I dare say that micro duct is garbage to anyone but Verizon, and even they didn't want it back.


----------



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, and it says "Verizon" on it too so it wouldn't be the best idea to use it on a paying customer :whistling2:

I'll throw it in the back, if anyone wants it it's all theirs.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

how big is it? i just went through about 2k feet of it


----------



## JLA (Jul 25, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> how big is it? i just went through about 2k feet of it


3/8" maybe.

There's gotta be 2-3000' on each of these reels.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah, they are not cheep from what i was told. that mule string is great for pulling 25/50 pair, so im sure you can think of somthing to use is for


----------



## Compushine (May 12, 2015)

*I will take your Microduct if you still have it*

212 3711525 - Craig, Julissa or Sandy.


----------

